# Got more dvds



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I got 



American pie 
the cable guy
toy story 
dumb and dumber


tomarrow im getting up early and im going to go buy Liar Liar 



Yeah I spend to much $$$ on dvds


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I got all those except Liar Liar and Toy Story. Liar Liar will be added to my collection along with MANY others as my graduation present from my dad. :d


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm going to blow the rest of my WalMart gift card this weekend. I'm planning on getting Red Dragon, Panic Room any maybe some action flicks from the mid '90s.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *I'm going to blow the rest of my WalMart gift card this weekend. I'm planning on getting Red Dragon, Panic Room any maybe some action flicks from the mid '90s. *


cool


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The Beast
Eye of The Beholder
The Body

...all $5.88 @ WM yesterday


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

That movie stunk


Of course thats just my opinion i can be wrong


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pez2002 _
> *Yeah I spend to much $$$ on dvds  *


Uhhhh..... don't remind me...


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Just got Dances With Wolves SE and ST Nemisis


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Just picked up a few today:
My Cousin Vinny ("What's a yout?") :lol:
Norah Jones Live in New Orleans (this is an experiment, I don't know much about her material).
Standing in the Shadows of Motown. A retrospective and history of the guys playing behind the hits of Motown. Could be interesting.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm going to be swamped for a while with a batch of discounted DVDs, including a TV series or two.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Going use my Best Buy discount coupon to get B5 Season 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Best Buy has 24-Season One on sale this week for $40.


----------

